# Spayed Female Wanted!



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I have one old Male left, probably my last and I would like to make his remaining time as nice as possible.
I live in Salem Oregon, and can drive within 50mi.
Or if you have any kind old Female let me know, I could get her Spayed.
Spider


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

....poo. I wish you lived in CA.
Why don't you just get your male...another male? lol


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know, a male would probably do the trick, but I just think he would bond better with a female. 
Regardless of what some think, I believe Rats know the difference between the the two.
Spider
I moved here from Venice California


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Well of course...how else would they know to mate besides smell?lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you adopt an older girl she may not be a good candidate for a spay...you should look for one already spayed.


----------

